# 2.7 A6 apr chip..what spark plug?



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

which spark plug should I run?..Ive heard OEM gapped to .028 and ive heard some people running OEM gapped at .024.. I just tried the bkr7es and they were trash..thanks


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 2.7 A6 apr chip..what spark plug? (19jetta91)*

OEM pre-gapped


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 2.7 A6 apr chip..what spark plug? (jettasmooth)*

pre-gapped at .032? way to big for the chip..the car goes in and out of limp mode at WOT...CEL flashes


_Modified by 19jetta91 at 12:49 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 2.7 A6 apr chip..what spark plug? (19jetta91)*

what stage chip are you running? I have a stage 1 MTM with OEM plug and gap, and no misfires. Maybe your plugs aren't the problem, or they are too old.
you might have a bad POS (power output stage)


_Modified by jettasmooth at 1:36 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 2.7 A6 apr chip..what spark plug? (jettasmooth)*

actually its my friends but its APR93 program and the plugs that were in did look old..had some rust spots on the white part


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 2.7 A6 apr chip..what spark plug? (19jetta91)*

your friend might have a bad POS. You shouldn't be getting misfiring even on OEM plugs.
I replaced my plugs and fixed my POS, can runs amazing now.


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 2.7 A6 apr chip..what spark plug? (jettasmooth)*

pos?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 2.7 A6 apr chip..what spark plug? (19jetta91)*

if you read my first post, I defined POS as power output stage. If its an early A6, they run on two POS banks, one for each bank of cylinders. If its starting to go bad, could cause a hesitation without a CEL. They are also known as ICM's or ignition control modules.


----------

